
PureCSS Gaze: CSS and HTML Only Artwork Inspired by Italian Renaissance - p410n3
https://github.com/cyanharlow/purecss-gaze
======
p410n3
Link to the GitHub repo: [https://github.com/cyanharlow/purecss-
gaze](https://github.com/cyanharlow/purecss-gaze)

All credits to her!

